# Arcadia T5 reflector fitting ???



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, i bought an arcadia t5 reflector but i dont no how to fit it to my vivarium, i have the right uv strip with it but i dont no how to fit it onto my vivarium, it came with the uv reflector and some screws and botls and some metal things that look like the plasitc ones that clamp onto the strips to keep them in place,

help appreciated


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

ok so i figured out how to fit the uv strip to the reflectro but now im stuck on how to fit the whole thing to the viv


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Silly question but have you got a T5 starter unit?


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

yes, i think i have done it now, well its fitted to the wall but the uv strip isnt clipped on yet, and yes i do have a starter just the strip and starter are in y chameleons current cage and the reflector is on her new cage, so really all i need to do is clip the strip on and sort the wires out, hopefully


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> yes, i think i have done it now, well its fitted to the wall but the uv strip isnt clipped on yet, and yes i do have a starter just the strip and starter are in y chameleons current cage and the reflector is on her new cage, so really all i need to do is clip the strip on and sort the wires out, hopefully


Yup that should be it : ) give us a shout if you need any help


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a hole in the center of the lamp clip, you use a self tapper into wood through the clip, or the plastic nut and bolt if securing through a mesh, it should all be there in the box.

Let me know if I can help

John


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

yeh, i didnt see it but there was some instructions on the packaging, i didnt see them until after i posted this, they basically did tell me how to do it and it was quite simple to do, however it was just awkward for me as i am 17 and have never used a drill in my life so yeh

i didnt use the bolts, they must be for mesh vivs or something, i just used the screw and attached it to the wall but positioned it proply first using the diagram on the back of the packaging


----------

